# electives and indian administrative mess



## pranavmohan (Jan 5, 2012)

hello, 
i am presently a 4th year med student( a final year, if we dont consider internship as the final year). i have been trying to apply for clerkships for this december and in the middle of the process i found out that my med school wont give me a NOC until i am in my internship. is there any possibility to get a clerkship without a NOC from your parent institute and if yes which are the med schools in USA who might entertain such applications. and if clerkship is not a possibility eventually then what other options do i have for this december ??

need help


----------

